# Free GPRS on BSNL



## official (Sep 22, 2006)

*paid GPRS on BSNL*

Hey guys you can browse the internet on bsnl postpaid in 199 unlimited.Enjoy


----------



## aku (Sep 22, 2006)

can u explain? is it using the smae method? how to activate it?


----------



## official (Sep 22, 2006)

activate celloneportal by calling the customer care .Just you need to change the apn and IP address of BSNL instead of AIRTEL. and the other steps are the carbon copy of AIRTEL


----------



## mandar5 (Sep 22, 2006)

is it available on trump?


----------



## wanderer (Sep 22, 2006)

I think only browsing the BSNL portal is free. And the catch is you have to pay for downloads.


----------



## shyamno (Sep 22, 2006)

Please explain the process !!! 
Or any link.


----------



## nishant_nms (Sep 23, 2006)

can we have GPRS on excel


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Sep 23, 2006)

I have a query regarding GPRS on dolphin connection:
Does dolphin use BSNL GPRS(settings i mean)?
And is this method applicable to dolphin subscribers(if the ans to above ques is yes)?


----------



## official (Sep 24, 2006)

Heres the details 
1.tell the cce to activate celloneportal in your Prepaid or Postpaid whatever is it.
2.use the settings:
Homepage:wap.cellone.in
IP: 192.168.81.163
apn: celloneportal
3.dial from ur pc(most of u know how to do it).
4.now open cellone homepage in your mobile and then open any other site.It will say No Server acess.
5.Now go back to pc its all


----------



## shyamno (Sep 24, 2006)

official said:
			
		

> Heres the details
> 1.tell the cce to activate celloneportal in your Prepaid or Postpaid whatever is it.
> 2.use the settings:
> Homepage:wap.cellone.in
> ...



Can any one explain the processs for Nokia 6020.
Is the above process applicable for BSNL EXCEL in KOLKATA.

Please reply.


----------



## hikapil (Sep 24, 2006)

HI Friends,

I have activated GPRS on my cellone and taken plan of 199/ per month, in which unlimited free usage is there.

Now my question is, i am using it to get net on PC. If i download something on PC.
I think it come in usage and i will not to be charged Extra.

Please help and let me know about this.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## alanpaladka (Sep 24, 2006)

@shyamno
This can't be done using Nokia 6020. You need a multichannel gprs supported handset.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Sep 25, 2006)

@hikapil;
on full GPRS you not charged for downloading anything, just they take from you Rs.199/- and that's all, no other hidden charges....
BTW, how much speed you getting????


----------



## hikapil (Sep 25, 2006)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> @hikapil;
> on full GPRS you not charged for downloading anything, just they take from you Rs.199/- and that's all, no other hidden charges....
> BTW, how much speed you getting????



Thanks bro for this help.
About speed, Nothing else running, i have downloaded 5-6 songs yesterday @ 15-17 Kbps 
I think, it is quite decent, what do you say ?


----------



## Tech.Masti (Sep 26, 2006)

Wooooooo,
15-17kbps....unbelievable.....on BSNL....
BTW, is the speed in night????


----------



## hikapil (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes bro, u have to believe this, I am downloading a 100 MB Video, it tooked me around 2 Hours, around Double then BSNL broadband 256 Kbps Plan (500/month) 
which i am using.

In broadband, i have free usage only in night, where as in this, i have 24 Hrs. full Usage


----------



## JohnephSi (Jun 26, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by official
Heres the details
1.tell the cce to activate celloneportal in your Prepaid or Postpaid whatever is it.
2.use the settings:
Homepage:wap.cellone.in
IP: 192.168.81.163
apn: celloneportal
3.dial from ur pc(most of u know how to do it).
4.now open cellone homepage in your mobile and then open any other site.It will say No Server acess.
5.Now go back to pc its all

Can any one explain the processs for Nokia 5200


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 26, 2007)

haan yaar even i wanna use it in N5200


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 26, 2007)

hey  can some tell me the speed for BSNL POST PAID 199 rs Unlimited EDGE OR GPRS ??


----------



## devilvj (Aug 29, 2007)

official said:
			
		

> Heres the details
> 1.tell the cce to activate celloneportal in your Prepaid or Postpaid whatever is it.
> 2.use the settings:
> Homepage:wap.cellone.in
> ...


 
i wanna know how to use free bsnl (excel) gprs on my mobile , plz help

and what is this dail from ur pc , plz let me know how to dial from the pc

any help would be apprecaited .

plz if u can also reply me on my email devilvj@gmail.com


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 29, 2007)

Is this availlable in Bangalore?

And can this be used in Sony Ericsson k508i?

more info: download is charged

*www.niponwave.com/2006/10/06/bsnl-free-gprs-portal-access/


----------



## anuragg1234 (Sep 22, 2008)

official said:


> activate celloneportal by calling the customer care .Just you need to change the apn and IP address of BSNL instead of AIRTEL. and the other steps are the carbon copy of AIRTEL


tell me about it.......


----------



## amit_stg (Nov 13, 2008)

got a new bsnl prepaid and recharged with 197 e-charge and now njoying full free gprs with bsnl in UP(west)


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 13, 2008)

hey i downloaded about 10 GB last month using bsnl unlimited gprs
BTW is this scheme available in delhi i mean  in prepaid as i am moving to Delhi in January for 6 months ???


----------



## skippednote (Nov 13, 2008)

I to use it but 10GB is like impossible no very slow speed.


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 13, 2008)

i get about 20-23 kBps and when i am about to sleep i fire up the symtorrent


----------



## amit_stg (Nov 13, 2008)

earlier i was using mobile office(airtel) and speed i used to get was 30-40 kbps and i was getting (G) GPRS sign in my mobile, now with bsnl although i am getting (E) edge sign on my phone screen still the speed is slower than that with mobile office. Is there any extra setting needed for getting EDGE speed.


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 13, 2008)

no extra setting needed for edge AFAIK

i only use apn i.e gprsnorth.cellone.in in settings and nothing else, every thing is left blank so it allows me to download larger files as well unlike bsnl wap settings as described above


----------

